# Fetching public key Failed



## iltizio (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi Lords of FreeBSD.
I have installed on VirtualBox FreeBSD 9.2
Yesterday work fine and I do the command 
	
	



```
portsnap fetch
```
 and it work. 
But now I enter the same command and it failed all the fetch.
I reinstall the OS and portsnap fetch doesn't work:

```
root@BSD_9:~ # portsnap fetch
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 7 mirrors found.
Fetching public key from ec2-eu-west-1.portsnap.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from sourcefire.portsnap.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from your-org.portsnap.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from isc.portsnap.freebsd.org... failed.
```
Network and DNS work because I do a ping test.
What can I do?


----------



## trh411 (Mar 23, 2014)

iltizio said:
			
		

> ```
> root@BSD_9:~ # portsnap fetch
> Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 7 mirrors found.
> Fetching public key from ec2-eu-west-1.portsnap.freebsd.org... failed.
> ...


This error is almost always network related. Can you dig(1) to any of the sites, e.g., dig ec2-eu-west-1.portsnap.freebsd.org?


----------



## iltizio (Mar 23, 2014)

```
root@BSD_9:~ # dig ec2-eu-west-1.portsnap.freebsd.org

; <<>> DiG 9.8.4-P2 <<>> ec2-eu-west-1.portsnap.freebsd.org
;; global options: +cmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 41477
;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 1, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION:
;ec2-eu-west-1.portsnap.freebsd.org. IN A

;; ANSWER SECTION:
ec2-eu-west-1.portsnap.freebsd.org. 300 IN A    46.137.83.240

;; Query time: 239 msec
;; SERVER: 213.205.32.70#53(213.205.32.70)
;; WHEN: Sun Mar 23 18:04:04 2014
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 68
```


----------

